# 1988 Steve Potts



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just pretty much finished this the other day...kind of cool that was made by Steve 25 years ago this month. Serial Number indicates a March 1988 frame.

I had lots of fun with this project..constructive comments always welcome.

Thanks again to Aemmer for convincing me to go for it and to G-O-B for selling it to me.

Here are the specs and photos. (To make the photos larger you have to click on them a few times...or you can go to the second page where I posted directly from Photobucket)

All the parts replaced were replaced with exactly what was on the bike from the original build. I was told by former owners, BP and GOB, that the bike was all original. The only differences from the original are the King no logo headset (originally a Specialized) and the handlebar (originally a Specialized also). I have kept every original part and bagged and labeled them.

Frame: 1988 Steve Potts fillet brazed - Seat Tube 16 inch CTC
Serial No: 388180 - March 1988 frame number 180
Fork: Steve Potts fillet brazed
Paint: Original with original decals
Headset: King no logo (replaced from the original Specialized)
Stem: Steve Potts fillet brazed
Handlebar: Salsa aluminum (replaced from the original Specialized)
Grips: Magura modified by Steve Potts
Brakes: WTB roller cam front and rear
Brake Pads: WTB Kool Stop
Brake Cables: Shimano XT
Brake Levers: Shimano XT M730 4 finger
Shifters: Shimano XT M730 6 speed
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M730
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M730 long cage
Derailleur Cables: Shimano XT
Freewheel: Suntour Winner Pro-WTB modified - 6 speed 11 to 34 
Chain: Shimano XT
Cranks: Specialized 172.5mm (originally 170mm)
Chain Rings: Specialized 24-36-46
Bottom Bracket: Pressed in with new Phil sealed bearings
Pedals: Suntour XC Compe
Toe Clips and Straps: Specialized
Hub Skewers: Specialized
Rims: Specialized X26 - 36 hole
Hubs: WTB Grease Guard 
Tires: Specialized Hardpack 2.2
Tubes: Specialized (original 1988 tubes)
Saddle: Specialized Lambda
Seat Post: Suntour Superbe
Seat Post Binder: Suntour


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a day! Two fantastic threads on awesome bikes! My brain is blown. 

Your restoration work was tremendous on this bike. I'm going to post up some before pics, if you don't mind, so I can blow people away with the effort and attention to detail you've accomplished in this restoration. I am in awe of what you've done here with that beautiful bike which, frankly, not only needed it but deserved it.

I'm not sure how many smaller fillet brazed frames Steve Potts made so it's nice that you've made that one shine again.

AND

You've shown this community that a proper restoration can be done without a repaint. Thank you for that.

Again, a tremendous effort on a bike that looks like a wall hanger but is in fact, not. Congratulations, R!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Love those headtube and seattube junctions.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Between this and the Slingshot you have 2 vintage bikes that if you want you can still buy new (Albeit different). Mean you can still get new slingshots and you can still get Steve to make you a bike, even with a type 2 fork if you so desire. Amazing longevity when even large brands have failed over the years. Obviously they have it figured out!

And this bike is luscious!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work my friend. Love the color!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

I have some constructive comments. First off, you don't need any constructive comments...

Wow. That is a seriously nice ride. Well done.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sob.


----------



## Xlr8n (Apr 29, 2010)

Two thumbs up! Nice attention to detail.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

In a word

*WOW*


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Amazing bike, job well done, now go ride it.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Outstanding job! What a stunning bike.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

My only nit-pick is, can you get some bigger pics? Gorgeous frame and what a pain-stakingly perfect build. That is superb!

(oookay, two more nit-picks: are the derailleur cable ends missing crimps? and, I'd love some clips, straps, and toe-flips)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

He's soldered them!

but yes. I'm with the toe straps/cages or clipless camp as well.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I had a feeling that might have been it.....I blame small pics!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I did solder all the cable ends. I like doing that and like the look. 

I do have the correct, clips, straps and flips, I was planning to install them; just wanted a minimalist look for now. 

The photos are a bit larger really. When I loaded them the site resized them. So.....here's what I found out....if you click on the photos they open in another window and then click on it again it goes to another window and then click on it again it gets full size.  That's what I have to do anyway. Is there a shorter/better route to get the larger photos?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll investigate and get back to you unless somebody else knows the answer.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If you upload to photobucket or similar hosting site, and then insert the image but *uncheck* the copy to MTBR button, they will be bigger. 

The soldering is super cool. What a lovely bike.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow-the Annapurna, the one-of-a-kind Wicked, and now this. All are magnificent and could not be in better hands. Well done sir.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Amazing job! Can I send you mine for a make-over. Would like to see some before pics.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow!!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You've seen it in person Shawn. It was mine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> You've seen it in person Shawn. It was mine.


No GOB, never got to see it in person.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Saddle is Specialized Lambda, not a Specialized Delta. I have both versions. Can I tell you again your bike is AMAZING!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

shawnw said:


> Saddle is Specialized Lambda, not a Specialized Delta. I have both versions. Can I tell you again your bike is AMAZING!


Shawnw....Thanks for that information!! I wasn't 100% sure of the model. I have changed it in the specs. I like this kind of information...learn something new every day.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sq_root_of_2 said:


> Shawnw....Thanks for that information!! I wasn't 100% sure of the model. I have changed it in the specs. I like this kind of information...learn something new every day.


Yup! Now post up more of your bikes!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

I saw this lil' beauty when it was in GOB's hands and thought it was in pretty great shape then. But sq_root_of_2 , you have taken it to the next level, sir.:thumbsup:

So, when you solder a bike cable, do you use the same soldering tool and solder used for soldering electronics? I have an '89 Fat Chance that has three soldered cables and one with a crimp end...would like to solder it to match.

Soldering bike cable ends must have been the "in" thing to do in the late 80's!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey datasurfer, if you want to re-live the 80' wire tie your spokes where they criss cross, and then solder them.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

datasurfer said:


> So, when you solder a bike cable, do you use the same soldering tool and solder used for soldering electronics?


You can use regular lead/tin solder with a soldering iron for plain steel cables with zinc plating. If you have (newer) stainless steel cables you'll need to break out the silver solder and the torch. For this reason I'm kind of partial to zinc plated cables, which are harder to find these days. And flux is your friend.

Top-notch work as always 2^1/2.


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

great build Rocco, amazing bike!

cheers,
Pim


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> If you upload to photobucket or similar hosting site, and then insert the image but *uncheck* the copy to MTBR button, they will be bigger.
> 
> The soldering is super cool. What a lovely bike.


I actually don't like that method as when people move pictures, the link is then broken.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice, R! Top notch cleaning and restoration.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm red with envy.
Gorgeous bike, thanks very much for sharing. 
+1 for bigger photos.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Count me in with the sentiment - great job. It is a very tidy bike.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here are the same photos, only larger, loaded from Photobucket.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

"Hey datasurfer, if you want to re-live the 80's wire tie your spokes where they criss cross, and then solder them."

Ha, Ha - you don't do anything halfway Shawn!

"You can use regular lead/tin solder with a soldering iron for plain steel cables with zinc plating. If you have (newer) stainless steel cables you'll need to break out the silver solder and the torch. For this reason I'm kind of partial to zinc plated cables, which are harder to find these days. And flux is your friend."

I believe the cables are the older and def. dull, as opposed to shiny - So, I suppose Zinc coated rather than ss? Good advice DC, thnx.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

nice work. pretty bike too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That thing really cleaned up nice. 

Silver WTB King headset would really top it off wouldn't it?


Dare you to ride it. Like a real ride. With dirt.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments!!! Much appreciated.



Rumpfy said:


> That thing really cleaned up nice.
> 
> *It took me a long time but I enjoyed it fully. *
> 
> ...


Found this during the rebuild, same on both rims...kind of cool I think. Of course I left it on both rims. Thanks "MG" for doing a nice job on the wheelset.









Now with toe flips and clips.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cooool.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Where ya plannin' to ride?

Really depends on the skill level of you and your wife.

We could always plan a vintage ride around your visit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Heck ya, R, vintage ride. Then you can give us all pointers on bike "resto".


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, outstanding job!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeez! Rocco, 

What a stunningly beautiful bike. You are building a truly unique collection of some of the finest examples of mtb bikes - anywhere!!!

Thanks for the photos! (My keyboard is wet!)


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

The final piece...

I asked Steve Potts to modify some NOS Magura grips and received them today. I modified a pair on my lathe but for some reason his are much better than mine.  Plus his have added cool factor.









I will post photos of them on the bike once the rain stops.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome job on an already beautiful bike.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

One of the best on the site., IMO. It's "right". NIce job!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sq_root_of_2 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the nice comments!!! Much appreciated.
> 
> Found this during the rebuild, same on both rims...kind of cool I think. Of course I left it on both rims. Thanks "MG" for doing a nice job on the wheelset.
> 
> ...


Just my opinion, but tucking in the straps is akin to mounting a kickstand. Just one of my peeves on toe clips and straps. It defeats the purpose of the system. Even moreso with the button. The button was there so you could grap the strap and crank it tight!

Otherwise, great bike.


----------



## schneidw (Mar 8, 2005)

Did I read correctly that this amazing bike has "original" paint??


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yup. The intangible value of patina. SQR2 managed to save the original paint. Kudos to him for doing so. All too often people are repainting vintage bikes and with it goes all of the history and love for the object they profess to love. If they want a shiny new object, they should just stick to shiny new things.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The man knows how to make it clean, thats for sure. I can only polish for so long before I lose focus.


----------



## mbkot (Oct 5, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> SQR2 managed to save the original paint.


no question, beautiful bike + challenging project
but still would like to see:


girlonbike said:


> I'm going to post up some before pics


----------



## schneidw (Mar 8, 2005)

Excellent Point! I am amazed by the condition of this, and many other bikes posted to VCR.. Over the years, none of my bikes held up to these high standards... incredible


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

I've seen both before and after, it was killer when GOB had it, and it's killer now with SQR2.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey thanks for the posts. 

Straps are now un-tucked...learn something new everyday. 

I get lots of enjoyment doing this type of work on bikes and other mechancial things and then getting to use them afterwards. It is like riding a 25 year old new bike. It does everything just the way it was meant to do. 

Planning to bring the bike to Marin early next month. I hope to get out of the rain, do some riding and meet some folks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

sq_root_of_2;10329741
Planning to bring the bike to Marin early next month. I hope to get out of the rain said:


> Give us some dates! Come on Bay Area VRC, lets show him some love.


----------

